# Moving home



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

We are moving to Faro area from North West England, recommendations on the best method of moving would be appreciated and companies.

Many thanks


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

David Kerr said:


> We are moving to Faro area from North West England, recommendations on the best method of moving would be appreciated and companies.
> 
> Many thanks


Happy to help but can you be a bit more specific.

Is it removal companies you are after, or pet transportation, is it all belongings????

HTH

Rob


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

We are moving lock, stock & dog

As I have a lease hire car I thought I would drive down with the dog and use the car until December (when the lease is up) giving us a chance to buy a car without being rushed.

Moving everything else is the where I require your assistance as to which, who, what.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

David Kerr said:


> We are moving lock, stock & dog
> 
> As I have a lease hire car I thought I would drive down with the dog and use the car until December (when the lease is up) giving us a chance to buy a car without being rushed.
> 
> Moving everything else is the where I require your assistance as to which, who, what.


OK; here is my two penny worth.

Lets not get in to the issue of the price of cars in Portugal, but I would just check the terms of your lease regarding extended use overseas (assuming it is a UK lease agreement). There may be a time restriction.

Assuming that checks out and you are braced for the car prices then it seems a good plan.
You will need to book a kennel and use a muzzle for the dog if going on Brittany Ferries to Spain, we had to muzzle our two to get on the Ship................pointless as the ships crew said "no its OK, if the dog misbehaves you can be banned next time!!!" Thats BF for you

Removal company.............DIY with a man and a van will be cheapest option. Full pack with a removal company the most expensive but the least hassle.

Forum rules do not allow adverts in posts but I am sure if you search around this forum you will find all you need to know.

Just think carefully as to what to bring as the cost of transportation may be greater than the cost to purchase a new replacement over here, this may well be the case with some small electrical appliances! and ask yourself if you really need 35 years worth of Golf Monthly or can you manage without 

HTH

If anything else just post up.

Rob


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply robc.

Will check out lease agreement

As to electrical items, I have seen UK items being used with adaptors, do most UK electrical items work ok this way?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

David Kerr said:


> Thanks for the reply robc.
> 
> Will check out lease agreement
> 
> As to electrical items, I have seen UK items being used with adaptors, do most UK electrical items work ok this way?


Yes they certainly do, we have brought pretty much all our electrical items and use adapters.

I would suggest getting a large bag of them off, for example flea bay. We have used 45 of the little b*****s and I could do with a few more.

Have found it easier to have 1 adapter per appliance as opposed to 1 adapter per outlet. 

Rob


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi
I did exactly the same as ROBC and bought adapters here. I found a very neat flush fitting one in Continente but at 2.95 euro each are not cheap but you hardly see them. I also bought over all my extension leads and 3,4 and 6 sockets so only one adapter used which is great for the TV, Stereo when you have to use a few sockets to set up the systems + the desktop with monitor, scanner, speakers, modem and printer again 1 adapter used.
We have both 3 phase and single phase electricity here and found the oven would have overloaded the single phase as in the UK I think you get about 150 amps in domestic households but ours was also a 3 phase model so an electrician and and extra cable and away we went. The only problem was our uk telephones as different wall sockets but a quick look on ebay and adapters available ....cheap so phones and fax machine working great.

Jerry


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheaper to buy plugs here than adapters especially if you buy bulk, all electrical would work I just wouldn't bother bringing items near the expected life span, dishwashers, washing machines require hot inlet blanking Portuguese ones run on cold inlet only.

Just a further point on lease car, once you register your Residence here your no longer entitled to drive a UK registered car.

You might well find it worthwhile looking at the Portugal News for transport companies based in Algarve and containerized transport works out cheaper if timing for deivery can be a bit flexible.


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the above suggestions

Just got to get everything there.

Has anybody gone down the container route?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes organized it for a friend returning to UK last year


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi David,
we've moved from 3 countries now.
Average cost between 4-5000.
Things go missing, things get broken, things get damaged.

Unless you have a lot of things you're very fond of i'd sell them in England, put the 4-5000 + whatever you sell them for and have a complete new start here.
at the moment things are a good price here (3 years ago it wasn't the case) - with a few exceptions.
Other things have also changed, Amazon, Picsmania and many other web based companies deliver here so again you can get a good deal - at the moment Picsmania are cheaper for tv's in Portugal than for the same item in the UK.
Guarantees are better here - 2 years as standard.

Regarding electrical stuff -if you do bring it , everything works here, just cut off the old plug and put Portuguese plugs on - the transformers have a limited life, often buz, often get hot, an more importanly don't earth properly.
1 major item than you might have problems with - light fittings - you can't buy bayonet type bulbs here.

Best of luck - Portugals great


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And if you go down the route of using 3 to 2 pin adaptors bring a good UK fuses nearly impossible to get here.


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info and advice.

Just weighing up time and cost of containers v land transport

Nice idea to sell all and buy new but in reality that is not going to happen

Looks like I shall be changing lots of plugs.


----------



## markatron (Jul 9, 2012)

*www.movingquotecompare.com*

Try movingquotecompare dot com you can get a few quotes just by filling out a quick form so you can see what the best prices are. Hopefully should save you some time and money.


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the website markatron. 

I have had a good response already


----------

